# Orgasms in pregnancy- is it OK??



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi , hoping that someone may be able to help. I am 15 weeks pregnant, we did not have sex until week 14 (previous mc and early bleeding). We were told by the midwife that once we had the 12 week scan then it would be safe to do so. We have done it a couple of times and things seem fine- no bleeding etc. The thing is, is it safe for me to have an orgasm or not . One pregnant friend who has no history of tx said that it makes your uterus contract and increases the chance of miscarriage. I guess I am saying I've abstained for a while now and am getting a bit frustrated!! ( if you know what i mean).
I would feel so bad if i let myself go, for there then to be a problem and then blame myself for it happening. So i don't want to risk anything either. 
I know this is a bit personal but maybe others are thinking the same, surely i cant be the only frustrated worry wart about. 

Thank you for reading and I look forward to some advice.  Sammy07.xx xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's fine, don't worry.  Your uterus does contract after an orgasm, but  you aren't more at risk of having a miscariage.  In fact, some reports show that it improves your pregnancy, as it gives a burst of extra blood flow to the baby, and boosts the placenta up a bit!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for the reply emilycaitlin, that has put my mind to rest.
Thanks.x


----------

